# Puppy Jealous of Other Dogs



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is a typical Golden Retriever behavior, nudge other dogs away so they get the attention. I really don't see anything wrong with your dog wanting his person's attention. If you just really need to pet other dogs, ask him to sit next to you and pet the other dog with the other hand.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

All the goldens I've ever met are a bit jealous. Piper is the ultimate attention hog. If one dog is getting attention, she wants to be right there. Its kind of normal. 

I'd watch your dog's body language and behavior though. Its one thing to push in front of others to get in on the action, its another thing for your dog to get stiff and start to look threatening, growl etc. Dogs will guard their owners sometimes...

Teaching your dog to sit at your site and stay politely is always a nice thing though.


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

Just agreeing with what's been said here. All of my Goldens had to be close to me, and would nudge (or shove) each other out of the way to get to that number one spot. If your puppy isn't showing aggressive behaviors towards the other dogs I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## The_Peppercorn (Feb 5, 2018)

Thanks, and sorry for the late reply, I'm just a worrywart when it comes to my puppy!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Thanks for the info! My girl doesn't want to share my lap and LOVES the kitties away anytime they want to snuggle. She's not aggressive in anyway, she just sort of moves them with love. The other golden is older and has no interest in snuggling so it's always worked but relieved to know this is pretty normal!!!


----------

